# Wann kommt commit zurück



## pups (22. Feb 2011)

Hallo,

jdbc und acid-Datenbank habe ich.

wenn ich autocommit ausmache und was in ein paar tabellen schreibe und dann commit ausführe, kommt dann sobald der Befehl beim DMBS angekommen ist ohne fehler zurück? Oder wird solang gewartet bis die Transaktion auch tatsächlich ausgeführt werden kann?

Sagen wir beim Schreiben in die paar Tabellen führt irgendwer irgendwo mit irgendwas ein SQL-Statement auf dem DBMS aus das irgendwas auf den Daten macht, dann soll der Java-Prozess sich erst beenden wenn das Commit auch wirklich erfolgreich war.

Freue mich auf Aufklärung.

Danke


----------



## DerEisteeTrinker (22. Feb 2011)

die transaktion auf der db wird aufgehalten solnage bis das commit kommt. die verarbeitung in java geht erst weiter, wenn die transaktion der db das commit verarbeitet hat


----------



## pups (22. Feb 2011)

Verarbeitet heißt, dass alle verzahnten Transaktionen beendet sind und somit das Commit im Transaktionlog verankert ist?

Nur, dass wir übers selbe reden...


----------



## maki (23. Feb 2011)

> Oder wird solang gewartet bis die Transaktion auch tatsächlich ausgeführt werden kann?


So ist es.


----------

